# Eeek It's a Gas



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 26, 2006)

With a thermometer! Just right for a pick up job for today and tomorrow.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 26, 2006)

I can't believe what I'm seeing.  Better change your signature line Pigs!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 26, 2006)

Can't beat the thing for turning out commercial barbecue. None of my pick up customers noted a difference, as well as customers that I cooked on site also, Sure I like cooking with wood and lump, BUT If they cant tell the difference, why do it the hard (right) way. No doubt I could never get away with this style of barbecue down south, (umm maybe commercial joints)  but business is business, cash is where it's at, there really is no different than a old hick or a southern pride.
Add wood, fire up the burner, water in the pan.. ( those who use one )  sell it off to the public. 
I'm I cheating my customers? I think not because of all the repeat patronage I have.
I do freebie's for the senior, and the money run for the food bank, along with the American cancer society. (Relay for life)  works for me. plus I get a ton of sleep.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 26, 2006)

Like closet said, better change that signature!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 26, 2006)

Next thing you know he'll be using liquid smoke and a crockpot..... :twisted:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Can't beat the thing for turning out commercial barbecue. None of my pick up customers noted a difference, as well as customers that I cooked on site also, Sure I like cooking with wood and lump, BUT If they cant tell the difference, why do it the hard (right) way. No doubt I could never get away with this style of barbecue down south, (umm maybe commercial joints)  but business is business, cash is where it's at, there really is no different than a old hick or a southern pride.
> Add wood, fire up the burner, water in the pan.. ( those who use one )  sell it off to the public.
> I'm I cheating my customers? I think not because of all the repeat patronage I have.
> I do freebie's for the senior, and the money run for the food bank, along with the American cancer society. (Relay for life)  works for me. plus I get a ton of sleep.



So tell us about the cooker, Chris. Is this yours or a loaner?  What's the brand and cooking capacity.

Might I also suggest a little music to cook with..........Mason William's Classical Gas!  

Congrats on the new cooker!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 26, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":3kq9nx0d]Can't beat the thing for turning out commercial barbecue. None of my pick up customers noted a difference, as well as customers that I cooked on site also, Sure I like cooking with wood and lump, BUT If they cant tell the difference, why do it the hard (right) way. No doubt I could never get away with this style of barbecue down south, (umm maybe commercial joints)  but business is business, cash is where it's at, there really is no different than a old hick or a southern pride.
> Add wood, fire up the burner, water in the pan.. ( those who use one )  sell it off to the public.
> I'm I cheating my customers? I think not because of all the repeat patronage I have.
> I do freebie's for the senior, and the money run for the food bank, along with the American cancer society. (Relay for life)  works for me. plus I get a ton of sleep.



So tell us about the cooker, Chris. Is this yours or a loaner?  What's the brand and cooking capacity.

Might I also suggest a little music to cook with..........Mason William's Classical Gas!  

Congrats on the new cooker![/quote:3kq9nx0d]


----------



## Uncle Al (Aug 26, 2006)

Is there going to be a punch line or, is that it ???????

Al


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 26, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Is there going to be a punch line or, is that it ???????
> 
> Al



That was more than enough!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 26, 2006)

I think you are cheating them, Pigs.  We know how you feel about gas vs. wood...you believe one thing but are cooking it another...even though the customer isn't going to be able to tell, you know the difference!  And since you know the difference I think you are cheating them!  

However, bidness is bidness.  I'm not trying to get after you Pigs...we (*I*) just know how you feel about Q...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes Greg, sad but true. In a perfect world I would do things different that's for sure, but I must say that the gasser does a pretty good job of turning out decent barbecue. If I lived in the south and could cook on a brick pit with a tin roof  all year round I sure would.. Reality of commercial barbecue is, get the best product out at the lowest price, I by no means want to "cheat" my customers, but if they like it and keep coming back for more I'm a happy man.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> If I lived in the south and could cook on a brick pit with a tin roof  all year round I sure would.



Why can't you cook on a brick pit where you are ?


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 26, 2006)

Well I feel your pain and do not quibble with your motives in the least.  As long as they like to eat whut you are selling I think you got it made.  As my dearly departed Mama was often heard saying.."The proof of the pudding is in the eating."  Now have you ever thought of an electric fired insulated pit?  If I was wanting to get in that evil old food bidness in the bbq section..believe I would go that route.  Had a pal who say he built a ho made gas fired pit one time and his stuff come out too sooty.  Whut do you reckon he done wrong on that deal? Got to me near some type of air intake isssue dont you think? Thanks for your expertise in these matters. 

bigwheel




			
				Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Yes Greg, sad but true. In a perfect world I would do things different that's for sure, but I must say that the gasser does a pretty good job of turning out decent barbecue. If I lived in the south and could cook on a brick pit with a tin roof  all year round I sure would.. Reality of commercial barbecue is, get the best product out at the lowest price, I by no means want to "cheat" my customers, but if they like it and keep coming back for more I'm a happy man.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2006)

Pigs, many commercial ventures have to do exactly what you're doing.
Fact is, if I sold what I turn in at competitions, the price would be
20 to 25 dollars a pound I imagine.

  As long as you have your feet rooted in the tradition, using your head to make money is ok with me.


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 27, 2006)

Pig what is the size of the great outdoor smoker did you get. It looks to be the big black smoker but is it the 36'' or the 34'' one let know I may have a few questions.  8)


----------



## JohnnyReb (Aug 27, 2006)

i have a great outdoors smokey mountain as well

this is the smaller one, i just recently picked up the big block model which is wider, wider is better  8)


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 27, 2006)

It's called the Big Block, 36 inches. Only reason I bought it was because about 5 years ago I did a big wedding with sliced pork and leg of lamb. I can fit 4 full disposable hotel pans in there, I like the thing, putt's out a constant product and I can get some sleep. A great example was tonight, rain, a little wind and it kept chugging like there was no problem. Sure, It's not for all, But the next time I use it I sure will get some sleep.









Works for me.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 27, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> It's called the Big Block, 36 inches. Only reason I bought it was because about 5 years ago I did a big wedding with sliced pork and leg of lamb. I can fit 4 full disposable hotel pans in there, I like the thing, putt's out a constant product and I can get some sleep. A great example was tonight, rain, a little wind and it kept chugging like there was no problem. Sure, It's not for all, But the next time I use it I sure will get some sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what it's all about pigs, what ever works for you!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 27, 2006)

Yup, it's kind of funny, 2 I did with cheap mustard and 2 just with a white vinegar wash. The 2 with the cheap mustard pulled better. Why I have no clue. All 4 butts were done at the same time, but the ones I slathered with the cheap mustard seemed to be better. Strange indeed.
I only loaded it with wood two times in a 12 hour cook, I have not had all that much experience with a water pan in the past on any pit, But I feel with a water pan you can get a bigger yield of product. These were Sea Board butts, (I hate the damn things) I'll take Indiana packers, or Excel any day.
As far as a gas pit, I'll use it again for commercial barbecue. A stable temp and best of all you can get a time frame when it's done.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 27, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Hey, Pigs on the Wing.  I spent a ton of $$ for my pit because people were trying to pass stuff like that off on me as Q.  If your customers can't tell the difference, then they haven't had real Q.  Ignorance is bliss, I suppose.


Guess you spent way too much money!


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a qusetion for you what is the lowest temp you are able to get?

Thanks,
Missing Link.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 28, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> I have a qusetion for you what is the lowest temp you are able to get?
> 
> Thanks,
> Missing Link.


About a hundred. I'm going to install a high pressure regulator at the tank conection so I can use it for cold smoking.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 28, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="The Missing Link":xbgphck9]I have a qusetion for you what is the lowest temp you are able to get?
> 
> Thanks,
> Missing Link.


About a hundred. I'm going to install a high pressure regulator at the tank conection so I can use it for cold smoking.[/quote:xbgphck9]
Pigs FYI I don't know if a high pressure regulator is going to do it for cold smoking...still need to get the wood hot enough to burn.....


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 28, 2006)

I know dog, My thinking is that I don't have to bend my fat ass over to make adjustments of the heat.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 28, 2006)

Preach on brother corndog! Work smarter, not harder! Guess I make three different kinds of barbecue, #1 For myself and company, #2 for commercial customers, #3 for contests. Cappy had it down in his post. So ifin you come over for some chow, think you can tell the difference on what way it was cooked?   [smilie=a_rolling.gif]


----------



## JohnnyReb (Aug 28, 2006)

pigs for cold smoking in that thing just place about three or four lit briquettes in the smoker box and put your wood in there with it


dont use the gas for cold smoking it will get to hot even on the lowest setting


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 28, 2006)

Well if a person really want to cold smoke on that set up or any others..they need to shut off the gas and drag out the one eyed 9 buck electrified hot plate from Wally World.  Put a pie pan on top (or a 1/9th SS steam table pan work well if you got it) with whutever flavor wood you might prefer..shut the door and come back later.  In fact that cooking contraption looks just like my upright part on Fred.  I even got a certified januine Lazy Q burner from Big Jim down in Floriddy.  Just how I had it planned to do it for heavy duty cooking chores. Its a small world.  

bigwheel


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 28, 2006)

Hay wheel, how is Fred these days? Poor thing sitting in the ding weeds these day's since you went to chili cooking? I'll give her a good home if ya want to give it up. I hope to have my Big Jim this spring. He's a hell of a good man, and can build a great pit. Get off your dead ass and make it to the HTH, A few tanks of gas in the motor home can't kill ya. I hope to see Bob & Ginger along with the pig man jim and wife this year, Big Jim will being cooking hush puppys for sure.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 28, 2006)

opps, That was ment to be a PM.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 28, 2006)

you want me to delete it?


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 28, 2006)

Well actually Fred has seen mo robust days to say the least. He is firmly planted in the back yard behind the driveway gate and the Senor Warden's cherry 1982 Ford Hippy Van which aint budged in two years which is parked directly in front of Fredericka..who always starts less some dummy lets the water run out and the demand pump keeps going or some grand kid decide to turn on the silent furnace blower button etc. He is still holding air in the tires and adoptable to a good family for only 5 K.  Add another 5 K and I throw in Fredericka to pull him with.  Now that is a great combo.  Fred can do 33 briskets without batting an eye in the offset mode and also is the best hot and/or cold mobile smokehouse which has ever been seen. Dont even get me braggin on his direct to semi direct function with or w/o the optional water pan and his being ideally suited for being a Lazy Q. I used to argue with Bob from GA too much on Lineback's old list..plust I has fallen madly in love with Ginger from looking at all Big Jim's pitchers of them get togethers.  I dont think Bob would be glad to see me too well.  Sides I could not stand to see Wilbur get hurt.  It looks like the porcine version of the Texas Chain Saw Masscre to me in some of them photos. I feel guilty to swat flys and dump pizzen on fire ants.  Guess I must be part Hindu or something. 

bigwheel




bigwheel


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you want me to delete it?


Naw Jim, Wheel and I have been good friends for many years, those who know him understand him. Just goes to show a stupid Texas cop and a dumb ass Yankee can get along.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 29, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well actually Fred has seen mo robust days to say the least. He is firmly planted in the back yard behind the driveway gate and the Senor Warden's cherry 1982 Ford Hippy Van which aint budged in two years which is parked directly in front of Fredericka..who always starts less some dummy lets the water run out and the demand pump keeps going or some grand kid decide to turn on the silent furnace blower button etc. He is still holding air in the tires and adoptable to a good family for only 5 K.  Add another 5 K and I throw in Fredericka to pull him with.  Now that is a great combo.  Fred can do 33 briskets without batting an eye in the offset mode and also is the best hot and/or cold mobile smokehouse which has ever been seen. Dont even get me braggin on his direct to semi direct function with or w/o the optional water pan and his being ideally suited for being a Lazy Q. I used to argue with Bob from GA too much on Lineback's old list..plust I has fallen madly in love with Ginger from looking at all Big Jim's pitchers of them get togethers.  I dont think Bob would be glad to see me too well.  Sides I could not stand to see Wilbur get hurt.  It looks like the porcine version of the Texas Chain Saw Masscre to me in some of them photos. I feel guilty to swat flys and dump pizzen on fire ants.  Guess I must be part Hindu or something.
> 
> bigwheel
> YOU AINT NEVER GOING TO CHANGE!
> ...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 1, 2006)

Well here ya go changing the subject  Hoping you give us some kinda hint (a high resolution up close photo would work good) about whut be the burner configuration which underlies your obviously highly successful adapation to the lazy Q method.  Do your burner look like mine by any chance etc?  Think mine is a high pressure turkey fryer burner which got a flexible copper tube instead of a rubber hose..and it sets up on some squatty legs.  Do this sound familiar by any chance?  Now folks keeps telling me even though you got a high pressure burner it dont act like one unless a person really got high pressure. I dont understand all this techno geek stuff.  Thanks. 

bigwheel


<   YOU AINT NEVER GOING TO CHANGE!  >


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... id=3342508
Here ya go Wheel, this thing sure can whore it out.
Turn a dial and go to bed. A few regular customers asked what I did diffrent becuse they liked the product better.    I love the thing for small cater jobs.


----------



## Shawn White (Sep 2, 2006)

I seem to recall Jim Minion saying something to the effect one time 'the heat source doesn't really matter if it's wood, charcoal or propane ... what you want is decent airflow and clean smoke' ... makes sense to me


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 2, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Yes Greg, sad but true. In a perfect world I would do things different that's for sure, but I must say that the gasser does a pretty good job of turning out decent barbecue. If I lived in the south and could cook on a brick pit with a tin roof  all year round I sure would.. Reality of commercial barbecue is, get the best product out at the lowest price, I by no means want to "cheat" my customers, but if they like it and keep coming back for more I'm a happy man.




It aint the cooker its the man or woman that makes the BBQ great or not. There are ways to get smoak without using wood . Just use foils make a pocket place wood chips both dry and soaked fold it back over , seal it and punch holes in it. Presto you got smoke.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 2, 2006)

Ahh ok...now I see as they blind man was often heard to say.  Smart thinning.

bigwheel




			
				Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3342508
> Here ya go Wheel, this thing sure can whore it out.
> Turn a dial and go to bed. A few regular customers asked what I did diffrent becuse they liked the product better.    I love the thing for small cater jobs.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 5, 2006)

I bought one of these today for my Dad for Christmas.  Paid $65 from Wal Mart and it's the wider one.  Couldn't pass it up for that kind of money.  Hey Pigs, how much propane do you use for butts?


----------

